# The Granddady of all Go Dawg Threads. Picking up the pieces #22



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs, We still love ya.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hopefully this thread will be nice to the dogs. Roll Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

Go NOLES!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, We still love ya.



Thats right!! Beat Mizzou!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thats right!! Beat Mizzou!!!!!!



or somebody. lol


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> or somebody. lol



I'm still thinking Richt can turn the corner. I played for a coach just like him in HS. Let's not give up on him yet. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm still thinking Richt can turn the corner. I played for a coach just like him in HS. Let's not give up on him yet. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



he will never make up his mind.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Richt is our coach like Obama is our President whether some people like it or not.  If the mighty GON forum isn't behind Richt it doesn't matter to me! I support Richt and the team of KIDS that play for him!!! See yall in Athens Saturday!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he will never make up his mind.



Split Personality Disease. It's very common in Dawg fans who are too committed to the team. One minute you're tooling along in Dr. Jekyll mode, you got the top down, the sun is shining and it's great day to be a Dawg fan. Then Boom! Ugly old Mr. Hyde pops up and takes over the wheel and you go careening into the ditch in a drunken stupor.

I am not afflicted with the disease myself but I am a carrier.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Split Personality Disease. It's very common in Dawg fans who are too committed to the team. One minute you're tooling along in Dr. Jekyll mode, you got the top down, the sun is shining and it's great day to be a Dawg fan. Then Boom! Ugly old Mr. Hyde pops up and takes over the wheel and you go careening into the ditch in a drunken stupor.
> 
> I am not afflicted with the disease myself but I am a carrier.



I just love my team and after two weeks of total humiliation I have found the best thing to do is get behind these guys! Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just love my team and after two weeks of total humiliation I have found the best thing to do is get behind these guys! Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!



"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." You're psychotic boy! 

Win or lose, Go Dawgs!

#Stillgonhuntin'


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> "Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." You're psychotic boy!
> 
> Win or lose, Go Dawgs!
> 
> #Stillgonhuntin'



I have been know to be a little crazy and do have papers from several Dr's. that say I can take certain medications..... You should see me at my sons games yes I'm that guy!!!!! Go Dawgs win or lose! But, between me and you I'm not going to the game I'm going deer hunting.....


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2015)

Please beat Missouri.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Please beat Missouri.



I think they'll win the east if we lose to them.......


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> But, between me and you I'm not going to the game I'm going deer hunting.....



I refuse to pull up ESPN on my iphone until after I have come out of the woods. The Dawgs have ruined all of deer season I'm going to allow them to ruin.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm still thinking Richt can turn the corner. I played for a coach just like him in HS. Let's not give up on him yet. Go Dawgs!



We had 3 head coaches in four years. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

riprap said:


> We had 3 head coaches in four years. Go Dawgs!



Find the good in all of this. Be positive rip


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I refuse to pull up ESPN on my iphone until after I have come out of the woods. The Dawgs have ruined all of deer season I'm going to allow them to ruin.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I can't promise I won't look at espn but I will be in the woods..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

I will always back the Dawgs! I will always root for the Dawgs! I will always be a Dawg and so will my sons and hopefully my Grandsons as my Father and Grandfather before me were. At his point I will stop short of calling for CMR's head, but it is getting shorter each time we let an inferior team beat us. Alabama is better than we are. This current UT should never come close to beating the Dawgs or any other competitive team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs Charlie is a DGD!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs on Columbus day!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I refuse to pull up ESPN on my iphone until after I have come out of the woods. The Dawgs have ruined all of deer season I'm going to allow them to ruin.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I blame it on the Dawgs if a button buck goes down.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

Bobo didn't do so hot against Boise state again. He's 2-4 now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Run Mizzou off the field like you did last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

I hope Coach Pruitt working them in pads and working on basics of tackling and putting together some sort of serviceable pass defense. If not we will get wore out over the middle like we have been.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I hope Coach Pruitt working them in pads and working on basics of tackling and putting together some sort of serviceable pass defense. If not we will get wore out over the middle like we have been.



Oh for a pass rush or perchance a blitz with man coverage for a change! 

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Oh for a pass rush or perchance a blitz with man coverage for a change!
> 
> Go Dawgs.



This Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2015)

We could very well win on out and make the playoff. Heard it on TV today. Wouldn't that be something? 

KEEP HOPE ALIVE!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2015)

I just don't see a 2 loss team making the playoffs. I guess it could happen. Wouldn't that be something if Bama wins out, ole miss wins out and goes to the seccg because of head to head with Bama, UGA wins out including the seccg and then you have Bama higher ranked and manhandled UGA. What would the committee do?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I just don't see a 2 loss team making the playoffs. I guess it could happen. Wouldn't that be something if Bama wins out, ole miss wins out and goes to the seccg because of head to head with Bama, UGA wins out including the seccg and then you have Bama higher ranked and manhandled UGA. What would the committee do?



I could care less about the playoffs at this point... But, would be nice to see us win out. Under your scenario bama would be a shoe in and if UGa were to win out they would lose in the SECCG. Also winning out is just a homer wishing. not very likely to happen.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I could care less about the playoffs at this point... But, would be nice to see us win out. Under your scenario bama would be a shoe in and if UGa were to win out they would lose in the SECCG. Also winning out is just a homer wishing. not very likely to happen.... Go Dawgs!




FWIW I don't think Bama wins out. I think they drop one by a field goal if you know what I mean


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 12, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I just don't see a 2 loss team making the playoffs. I guess it could happen. Wouldn't that be something if Bama wins out, ole miss wins out and goes to the seccg because of head to head with Bama, UGA wins out including the seccg and then you have Bama higher ranked and manhandled UGA. What would the committee do?



The talk was if Georgia were to win out and beat an undefeated and number one LSU or Texas A&M in the SEC championship game. Plus, Ohios State and a few other currently undefeated teams would most likely have to lose for it to happen. Strange things have happened before. Would be nice to see, though. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Oh for a pass rush or perchance a blitz with man coverage for a change!
> 
> Go Dawgs.



What I don't understand, is not blitzing and at the same time not covering the receivers.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

If the receivers are going to be open anyway just send everybody.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Get your heads right and beat Mizz!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

fairhope said:


> FWIW I don't think Bama wins out. I think they drop one by a field goal if you know what I mean



i dont think bama wins out either. i would be surprised with the qb we have.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Richt is our coach like Obama is our President whether some people like it or not.  If the mighty GON forum isn't behind Richt it doesn't matter to me! I support Richt and the team of KIDS that play for him!!! See yall in Athens Saturday!!!!



Don't be comparing Richt, a good Christian man, to Obummer, a sorry excuse for a muslim man!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Don't be comparing Richt, a good Christian man, to Obummer, a sorry excuse for a muslim man!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



GO Dawgs please make sure we are praying for both of them!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2015)

yall need to also pray that an exceptionally gifted and qualified coach becomes available


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2015)

Richt's plan not to have to meet Obama after winning a NC is working out perfectly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> Richt's plan not to have to meet Obama after winning a NC is working out perfectly.



Love him for it to!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 13, 2015)

We are still in this thing. Come on west, help us out! Go Dawgs! I'm getting behind this team like Danica Patrick.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I just don't see a 2 loss team making the playoffs. I guess it could happen. Wouldn't that be something if Bama wins out, ole miss wins out and goes to the seccg because of head to head with Bama, UGA wins out including the seccg and then you have Bama higher ranked and manhandled UGA. What would the committee do?



All the more reason for a real single elimination playoff system based on W/L record period. Take your top 25, line them up, go at it. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Beat Mizzou!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 13, 2015)

win


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2015)

The tigers need to win while we beat the tigers so we can get in the mix.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

Teams need to lose see we can back in to another east championship! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

balik anjing (go dogs in Sudanese)


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Kwenda mbwa (go dogs in Swahili)


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

kopekler gitmek (go dogs in Turkish)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2015)

Already hitting the bottle 6... 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Already hitting the bottle 6...
> 
> Go DAWGS!



nah.  too early for that.  trying to help educated you mutzzz a bit. just giving back when I can


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah.  too early for that.  trying to help educated you mutzzz a bit. just giving back when I can



I like the Polish version better!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I like the Polish version better!!!



and the pollock scored 8 points on the dwags too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and the pollock scored 8 points on the dwags too.



Yes he did but the game was never in question......  Maybe he won't get death threats like the last kicker you guys had when he chokes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Daily Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Go Noles



225 pm nolesux


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

Good Read right here......

https://grittree.wordpress.com/2015/10/14/time-has-come-for-uga-and-mark-richt-to-part-ways/


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 14, 2015)

If you take away the last two weeks, the Dawgs are still undefeated.

Go Dawgs at 2:28


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 225 pm nolesux



1523 Go Noles

Bamasux


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2015)

Who locked the Dawgs up! Got to get behind this team. Finish the drill. Rise up.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 225 pm nolesux





SpotandStalk said:


> 1523 Go Noles
> 
> Bamasux



Can't we just agree that both teams suck no matter what time it is?

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2015)

Hope the Dawgs get back on track, Saturday. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 14, 2015)

I going to get in front and pull.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Can't we just agree that both teams suck no matter what time it is?
> 
> Go Dawgs



Blasphemy.


2148 Go Noles!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs all others suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs gettin behind CMR and pushing him to the ledge.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2015)

Go future Dawg thugs in Stephens County


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Ate supper in Tn tonight and had to listen to all the geniuses talk about how they beat a good team and were back. I just set there and lol'ed at them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

UT fans that be so crazy about their team are without a doubt the most lacking in football knowledge fan base you will ever meet. Ate supper tonight in Ten. and those geniuses were still talking bout how good they played and beat a great team. I just lol'ed and said yep yall back all right.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> UT fans that be so crazy about their team are without a doubt the most lacking in football knowledge fan base you will ever meet. Ate supper tonight in Ten. and those geniuses were still talking bout how good they played and beat a great team. I just lol'ed and said yep yall back all right.



You did the right thing Charlie........ Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Missou's sock off. I think we will and if we don't I wont be surprised.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Yall know how us Dawg fans are, everyone of  us get on here every year saying we gonna win it all. If you don't believe that just read any thread on here that mentions Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Dawg fans are the most pessimistic fans in the world. We don't get on here and crow after losing 3 of our first six games.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

We don't think that we the only team that the sun shines on like some of the fans to the west.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

We love our team and are proud of them, but we also know that we gonna get beat by a team each year that we are about 3 times better than.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Win


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go future Dawg thugs in Stephens County



I would say you were a thug expert, but since you failed to spot the biggest crab stealing, woman attacking thug of all time, I'm afraid you are disqualified.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2015)

If you don't believe, you ain't no kinda DAWG!

I'm your huckleberry ... GO DAWGS, stop mizzou!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

3 years away dogs is what I'm hearing. 3 years away due to recruiting.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Win


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

3 years? Pffft... I think you mean next year. Just like last year was next year and the year before that was next year and just like next year will be next year. You follow me?

Go Dawgs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

..3


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> 3 years? Pffft... I think you mean next year. Just like last year was next year and the year before that was next year and just like next year will be next year. You follow me?
> 
> Go Dawgs



Now now.   I'm reading 3 years out


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Dawgs going all the way next year


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I would say you were a thug expert, but since you failed to spot the biggest crab stealing, woman attacking thug of all time, I'm afraid you are disqualified.



Whatever makes you feel better about the future dawg thug.



Go Dawgs, Thugs4life


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Iii


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs up there in Caintucky.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

2018


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 2018



If we're lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

The Dogs will win it all next year for sure - Brownins Slayer, 10/14/15


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

daily dogsux and nolesux


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dogsux and nolesux



Thug. ^ Don't pay no 'ttention. He don't no nuthin'.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

But,,,,, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

Cool in Kentucky this Morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Cool in Kentucky this Morning.



go kill deer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Cool in Kentucky this Morning.



These cool mornings are AWESOME!


I walked outside and thought dadgum it's just about deer season.


Best time of the year imo.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go kill deer



Got to wait until November 14th.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

Hunting tomorrow, Sat and Sun..... Go Dawgs maybe be and the boy will kill some freezer meat and maybe Ole Swamp Donkey....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

Good luck to you and your boy Jeff. Got to get yall up here sometimes.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2015)

Gon huntin'. Be back maybe. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Good luck and Go Dawgs elfii and brown


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Win




3


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs preaching getting behind the team but going hunting.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2015)

Vince Dooley has just as many undefeated seasons as saban.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 15, 2015)

Good luck to all hunting this weekend 


Win


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck to you and your boy Jeff. Got to get yall up here sometimes.



Maybe we could have the Gon sports forum hunt in Kentucky this year. After we leave Elfiii's place of course. 








Go Falcons!

BEAT THE SAINTS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe we could have the Gon sports forum hunt in Kentucky this year. After we leave Elfiii's place of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I will work on the invitation list, you know we will need a little excitement.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah I will work on the invitation list, you know we will need a little excitement.



I'm sure we can find some excitement in those Kentucky mason jars. 



We just can't let 6 drink too much. His wife says he's a bed wetter.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sure we can find some excitement in those Kentucky mason jars.
> 
> 
> 
> We just can't let 6 drink too much. His wife says he's a bed wetter.



 Go Dawgs and if 6 gets out of hand Charlie will just turn Odell lose on him........


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs! These are the glory days boys. Remember when we were five yards short from winning the SEC?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and if 6 gets out of hand Charlie will just turn Odell lose on him........


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs! These are the glory days boys. Remember when we were five yards short from winning the SEC?



No. Are Goff and Donnan available? Their names keep coming up like they are.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2015)

Richt will fix it with his.................


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Richt will fix it with his.................




Looks like he's trying to woo away a GT recruit. 


Go Noles!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like he's trying to woo away a GT recruit.
> 
> 
> Go Noles!!



fire cmr. daily nolesux.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2015)

Bama sux but they do win in a landslide this Sat.... Go Dawgs Beat Mizzou!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs PLEASE beat Mizzou!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 16, 2015)

I've got behind this team and brought my directv receiver to the hunting land.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> I've got behind this team and brought my directv receiver to the hunting land.



 That a boy!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat Mizzou!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Noles and Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2015)

my dog just went.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2015)

Hoping the Dawgs get it going in the right direction tonight. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat Mizzou.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2015)

Charlie how's the weather up thar in Kentucky? Been very nice and comfortable here the last week or so.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Beat Missou!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs from the deer woods in beautiful Pine Mtn GA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs from the deer woods in beautiful Pine Mtn GA!



bama up 14-0. pick 6 and henry 55 yd run. roll tide. ( for the mut deer killers).


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bama up 14-0. pick 6 and henry 55 yd run. roll tide. ( for the mut deer killers).



Told ya I was gonna went huntin and I did. Be back at camp in time for the kick off.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 17, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Told ya I was gonna went huntin and I did. Be back at camp in time for the kick off.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Kill a big un Elfiii.  Bout to head out myself.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm just south of Hamilton.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm just south of Hamilton.



We're close.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2015)

Post up some pics if y'all kill any big ones. Don't care about seeing any doe pics, so don't post any of them. 

And once again...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

Cmr-2017

cpj-2020


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We're close.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Y'all probably having prime rib, but Three Little pigs has some good BBQ.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> Y'all probably having prime rib, but Three Little pigs has some good BBQ.



Yes they do. I'm eating Q I cooked myself tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2015)

Frost on the ground here this morning Silver.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs Please for the love of Athens town beat Mizzou!!

#expectationsnotrealhigh


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Beat the bye week!


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

At least we're not in the mix like GT.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2015)

We should be solidly in the top 45.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2015)

Win. 
Top 3team


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Got the W and that deserves a great big Goooo Daaawwwgggssssssss!!!!!!! The junk yard Dawgs are back,,,, at least against and offense that sucks worse than ours!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2015)

Another Go Dawgs for stopping the 2 game skid!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2015)

Impressive! Way to Go, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Impressive! Way to Go, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Not sure about impressive... What does Lambert have on the coaches that keeps him as the starter?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure about impressive... What does Lambert have on the coaches that keeps him as the starter?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



They claim Ramsey and Bauta are worse.

So? Give it a try. Worse is better, right?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs after a dominating win last night!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs we are one more win closer getting in to the Belk bowl again!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

win


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

dogs hold Mizzou to 6... dogs D is best in nation.. congrats

win

3

dome


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2015)

daily dawgsux and nolesux.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

Win


3


Dome


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs by a field goal!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

Win


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 18, 2015)

drink more Kool-Aid

win


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs! On our way.


----------



## The Go Dawg (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure about impressive... What does Lambert have on the coaches that keeps him as the starter?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Just play along, son. We put up 9 points on the best D in the SEC, and our D held them to 2 field goals. That's impressive! 

I'm willing to start one of the other guys and see what they can do, at least for a half. Lambert had his chance and is struggling. At least the other QBs we have can hurt you with their legs. Lambert looks like a statue back there. Lambert has a strong arm, just makes a lot of dangerous throws. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2015)

If Richt and Schotty put Lambert in there then I am 100% confident he is our guy. Remember when Joe cox and Stafford were fighting it out for starter and Joe came in and won a game. The next week Stafford was the starter. Let's get behind this staff!


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2015)

We should try a silver out against Florida.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2015)

White helmets.


----------



## riprap (Oct 18, 2015)

Switch from poweraid to 10k if they still make it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2015)

riprap said:


> We should try a silver out against Florida.



I'm down for that! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 18, 2015)

A win is a win. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2015)

I wish Gurley was still there he could throw the deep ball! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

Powerful offense.  Record breaking


Win


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Powerful offense.  Record breaking
> 
> 
> Win



yep.  go dog 2016.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!! Even if we suck!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 19, 2015)

Time to gamble and try another QB.
Ain't goin to do it with this setup.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

This week off will help get this qb situation settled.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

give Baton Bauta a shot


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 19, 2015)

riprap said:


> This week off will help get this qb situation settled.



Sometimes the off week can help and sometimes it can complicate things even further. Lambert may look like an all pro in practice against his own secondary. Put in game situations the pressure is just a little higher when that black jersey comes off.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Sometimes the off week can help and sometimes it can complicate things even further. Lambert may look like an all pro in practice against his own secondary. Put in game situations the pressure is just a little higher when that black jersey comes off.



No way. We just didn't want to show Florida the goods.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

Our backups are a tie between Joe Montana and John Elway. Until they figure out which one they are, Lambert will get the nod.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

Remember the LSU/bama game that was 9-6. I guess the bama fans don't.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

riprap said:


> Remember the LSU/bama game that was 9-6. I guess the bama fans don't.



and the 21-6 national title rematch won by bama.  good memories


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and the 21-6 national title rematch won by bama.  good memories



Re match...only bama. Can we have a do over please? Saban still tied with Dooley for undefeated national titles.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Sometimes the off week can help and sometimes it can complicate things even further. Lambert may look like an all pro in practice against his own secondary. Put in game situations the pressure is just a little higher when that black jersey comes off.



^^^ This, Lambert can do decent when there is no pressure, but when it does come he is unable to handle it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs. We better figure out something with this offense during the bye week or it will be a long long game.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. We better figure out something with this offense during the bye week or it will be a long long game.



It's going to be a long, long season Charlie. We have no offense to speak of with the QB we have. The only team he is a threat to is us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's going to be a long, long season Charlie. We have no offense to speak of with the QB we have. The only team he is a threat to is us.



give bauta a try. heck, if bama loses another and is out of the play off potential, they should start these other guys that are going to be in the mix next year.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

do the dogs not have a young QB on the roster that was recruited highly for the future??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> do the dogs not have a young QB on the roster that was recruited highly for the future??



Yes he transferred after Bobo left. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's going to be a long, long season Charlie. We have no offense to speak of with the QB we have. The only team he is a threat to is us.



Yep!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> give bauta a try.



No way! Didn't you know we're in it to win it? Miracles happen all the time.


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yes he transferred after Bobo left. Go Dawgs!



Where did he go?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

I like Michel, but he is no Chubb by a long stretch.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs for getting healthy and beating the go gata! Maybe even try something out of the ordinary on offense!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

riprap said:


> Where did he go?



He's the starter at Syracuse


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Next year will have gain a new QB and lose a lot of offensive linemen.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 19, 2015)

I hope this qb yall are getting pans out. Seems most of yall are putting your eggs in his basket.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope this qb yall are getting pans out. Seems most of yall are putting your eggs in his basket.



Not me. If he's as good as the recruiting starts that's great but he'll still be a freshmen. He wow us with some throws and wow us with some bad throws. But, Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 19, 2015)

Well...I said wait two years after we had to go after Lambert and then next year's guy will be a freshman. By then we may be thin at RB. I didn't even think about the lineman. It's a never ending cycle that everybody had to deal with except bama. Makes you wonder why. If they come out next year and don't miss a beat with a new QB...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope this qb yall are getting pans out. Seems most of yall are putting your eggs in his basket.



I will not believe he is good until I see him play some good football. Even if he is the next Joe Montana, we all know bout that old injury bug. It can bite anyone as we have seen all too well the last 3 years.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs. Hoping Schotty can breath some life into the offense quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Odell gets very angry when we lose and snarls at me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2015)

sup


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Evening Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Blood.



evenin brother... you burnin the midnight oil..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Not quite as late in Ky as it is down in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 19, 2015)

Go dawgs on the coast....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2015)

Go Noles at the auto shop in Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2015)

Now what do you know about Martha's Vineyard S&S. Plus people up there don't get their car worked on they just buy a new one.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2015)

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs we will not lose this Saturday!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs! The team is working on some new things this week. No way the Dawgs would ever lose after a bye week to the Gators.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Now what do you know about Martha's Vineyard S&S. Plus people up there don't get their car worked on they just buy a new one.






I have a vacation home up there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! The team is working on some new things this week. No way the Dawgs would ever lose after a bye week to the Gators.



So they are still not showing all the playbook as a few of you said after the first 3-4 games hahaha!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> So they are still not showing all the playbook as a few of you said after the first 3-4 games hahaha!



Yeah! I don't know where the other ones went.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs from beautiful metropolitan Suwanee!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

A 9-6 loss for bama is good but a 9-6 UGA win is bad.


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

Only if we could get a do over. We beat ourselves.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs from beautiful metropolitan Suwanee!



Right there with ya Elfii!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

Suwanee was voted the 3rd best place to live in America.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

I think Moultrie was number one and Adairville Ky, was number two.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs living just north of Tennessee. Not by much but by enough.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Suwanee was voted the 3rd best place to live in America.



I don't mind wurkin' here. Got a swamp behind the office that is chock full of deer. It's archery only but I'm down wit dat. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

I know why colquitt county is so good. Imagine how mean you get practicing with all those gnats.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles at the auto shop in Martha's Vineyard.



Shh......


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2015)

I've got pictures with Santa at Greenbriar mall before 1980 and they were in color. Yes white people went to Greenbriar mall.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

godog16.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> godog16.



This


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs 2018!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Daily bamasux

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

Beat Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Daily bamasux
> 
> Go Dawgs!



godog16


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

Bama beat it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 21, 2015)

Name for the next Dawgs thread, " the Grandaddy of all Go Dawg threads. Dawgs suck #23".


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2015)

Evening bamasux

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Evening bamasux
> 
> Go Dawgs!



38


----------



## riprap (Oct 21, 2015)

Saban has 1 undefeated season. Backing in the bama way.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 21, 2015)

Might as well get an early yell in...

BEAT THOSE DANG GATORS, DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

2016




Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!! 2018


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!! 2018


nope. its godog16


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. its godog16



this!






Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs 2018!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 21, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

Odell got loose and brought a possum home today. Like I am gonna eat a possum.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

He come home one time and brought me a Smokey Shirt. Smokey wasn't in in it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

I told him to get that thing out of my yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

The shirt not the Possum.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2015)

How many of these threads before yall win another one Charlie?





Go Noles!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How many of these threads before yall win another one Charlie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next year it ends




Wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How many of these threads before yall win another one Charlie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thread count here is a function of interest, intelligence, knowledge, shrewdness, insight, truth and reality. Plus we have some UT fans post every once and a while too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The thread count here is a function of interest, intelligence, knowledge, shrewdness, insight, truth and reality. Plus we have some UT fans post every once and a while too.



godogs16


----------



## elfiii (Oct 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The thread count here is a function of interest, intelligence, knowledge, shrewdness, insight, truth and reality. Plus we have some UT fans post every once and a while too.





Matthew6 said:


> godogs16



Yes Virginia, you're still a thug, but check back in next week.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2015)

We are close Dawgs. Just need a few more key pieces.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2015)

A 17 yo still playing HS ball is an awful small basket to put all your eggs in.


----------



## riprap (Oct 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> A 17 yo still playing HS ball is an awful small basket to put all your eggs in.



I'm sure the ones we have now were thought to be great too. Didn't Joe Cox set all kind of high school records in North Carolina?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! Beat the bye week!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Bama and the Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 23, 2015)

L



Wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 23, 2015)

Daily 38


Woooooooooooo


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Next year it ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



godogs16


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Arabi Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Noles down in Scooterville, GA.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Poulan Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

Memphis should be rated higher than Alabama. Memphis beat down on Ole Miss, who beat Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Memphis should be rated higher than Alabama. Memphis beat down on Ole Miss, who beat Alabama.



sounds like memphis would really beat the dogs bad. 


godogs16


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2015)

It's hot in this box blind and the skeeters are bad today.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Poulan Ga.



Aint no Dawgs in Poulan. They all got locked up at the speed trap.




Go Noles in Eldorado, Ga


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey S&S you ever heard of Bloody Nine?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey S&S you ever heard of Bloody Nine?



Can't say I have.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

Go spanish speaking Dawgs in Omega, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's hot in this box blind and the skeeters are bad today.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


were you able to murder any innocent wildlife?


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2015)

Too hot to hunt. Going to hit lanier in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can't say I have.



It was an area around Scooterville in the ninth district where some bad stuff use to go on. Google it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go spanish speaking Dawgs in Omega, Ga



There used to be a good seafood Restaurant between Omega and Norman Park called Jurnegans.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It was an area around Scooterville in the ninth district where some bad stuff use to go on. Google it.



Nothing like McRae.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Nothing like McRae.



I am sure they don't have as good of TV service as McRae.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Screven County.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There used to be a good seafood Restaurant between Omega and Norman Park called Jurnegans.



Yep.

I haven't been there in quite some time. Not sure if it's still there or not.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs down at Boone's saloon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It was an area around Scooterville in the ninth district where some bad stuff use to go on. Google it.



Interesting.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> were you able to murder any innocent wildlife?



No but I did kill some time. Left it for the yotes. 2 small does and 15 hens so far this am.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 24, 2015)

dogs don't lose today




Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

No luck Turkey hunting this morning. Nothing but hens. They keep doing that one of them gonna be on my grill. They legal here in the fall.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Alabama better be ready to play ball today cause UT is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Cuthbert.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2015)

UT is in the mix!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No luck Turkey hunting this morning. Nothing but hens. They keep doing that one of them gonna be on my grill. They legal here in the fall.



I kill two every year in Nebraska. Wish we had a fall turkey season here.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! Vandy scored more on Mizzou than UGA did


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Vandy scored more on Mizzou than UGA did



 that's not a good sign....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Wish we had a team that was back and 3 & 4.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 24, 2015)

Vols and bugzzzz are both back and in the mix!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2015)

Schotty and Pruitt got the team looking good this week. Richt looks on as his coaches take the blame.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 24, 2015)

I would take Joe Cox under center right now.


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would take Joe Cox under center right now.



It's not CMR or bobo's fault!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> It's not CMR or bobo's fault!



It's definitely not Willie Martinez's fault


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> It's definitely not Willie Martinez's fault



Yep. His guys been gone. Still can blame Grantham a little.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> It's definitely not Willie Martinez's fault


You got that right
Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 24, 2015)

It's not Donnan's or Goff's fault either. It is Dooley's.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 24, 2015)

gotta let my dog in; he's been outside richting.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs 2018!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Noles driving southbound in Hotlanter.


Thank god for deer season.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs we didn't lose this week!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles driving southbound in Hotlanter.
> 
> 
> Thank god for deer season.



spoken like a dawg fan. go luck thug hope you get one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> spoken like a dawg fan. go luck thug hope you get one.



I hear ya.


Go luck to you too. 


See yall in the playoffs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Go noles


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Noles19


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Rock Sta


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Frick and Frack sure were quiet during the Bama game yesterday......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Some of us still don't live at home for free and have to work


Go dog


Rock Sta


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Go

Go


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Rock



Sta


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Some of us still don't live at home for free and have to work
> 
> 
> Go dog
> ...



You spend more time on here than your buddy...  You kept that keyboard quiet until you knew Bama was going to win. Typical blow hard!!!! The only Bammer that was here from the start of the game was Robert but then again he's not a blow hard like yourself!!!! Wooooooooooooooo!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You spend more time on here than your buddy...  You kept that keyboard quiet until you knew Bama was going to win. Typical blow hard!!!! The only Bammer that was here from the start of the game was Robert but then again he's not a blow hard like yourself!!!! Wooooooooooooooo!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!



Ouch. 


Woooooo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Noles19



Noles 17.  Get it right


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Bama better send the UT place kicker some flowers.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You spend more time on here than your buddy...  You kept that keyboard quiet until you knew Bama was going to win. Typical blow hard!!!! The only Bammer that was here from the start of the game was Robert but then again he's not a blow hard like yourself!!!! Wooooooooooooooo!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!



I'm sorry you got upset down in your moms basement.  During the day, I post from my phone.  On game days when I work, I dvr the game so of course I'm not on here....

When you decide to move out of the basement and start working you may be able to relate


Rock Sta

Woooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles 17.  Get it right





My bad


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Rock Sta


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm sorry you got upset down in your moms basement.  During the day, I post from my phone.  On game days when I work, I dvr the game so of course I'm not on here....
> 
> When you decide to move out of the basement and start working you may be able to relate
> 
> ...



Me thinks you sound an awful lot like a basement living expert.  Is JetJorky your roommate?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

daily nolesux. godog16.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

:d





kydawg said:


> bama better send the ut place kicker some flowers.




:d


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Rock Sta

18


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Me thinks you sound an awful lot like a basement living expert.  Is JetJorky your roommate?



He moved back west


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Eighteen


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Brown

Wooooooo

18


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

If it's brown it's down



Wooooooooooo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Some idjits up in huuurrrr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Some idjits up in huuurrrr.



noles17


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

brown its down

Rock Sta


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

this is getting boring... too easy


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

godogs16


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

this aint no QDM thread


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> godogs16



just too boring now man... just too boring


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2015)

mark richt has lost all control of this thread. probably out killing fawns today


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> mark richt has lost all control of this thread. probably out killing fawns today



brown its down I hear around here


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm done bashing the dogs...

turning over a new leaf


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

RIP Rock Sta


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Bama better send the UT place kicker some flowers.



After the way Hurd ran over that front 7 they might better suck up to Fournette.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Noles in Fitzgerald, Ga


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Fitzgerald, Ga



awesome post



have a nice day


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in TY TY.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooo!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Noles in Ambrose


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 25, 2015)

Holy Wah! I go hunting and GT whoops the Noles and UT gave Bama fits. I need to leave town Thursday and not come back until Sunday. My mojo will be super strong and Bama will lose.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 25, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Holy Wah! I go hunting and GT whoops the Noles and UT gave Bama fits. I need to leave town Thursday and not come back until Sunday. My mojo will be super strong and Bama will lose.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Have you seen either of those 2 bucks yet?



If you leave town and Bama gets beat, don't log on until Sun afternoon. We'll have some threads to clean up.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!! I like it I like it a lot!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't think I got the nerves to watch the game Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm going to be handing out candy so I'm sure I'll watch it. Go Dawgs Charlie!!! Charlie is a DGD!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

Thats right Go Dawgs!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Have you seen either of those 2 bucks yet?
> 
> 
> 
> If you leave town and Bama gets beat, don't log on until Sun afternoon. We'll have some threads to clean up.



Nope. Full moon and it was blistering hot. Saw 4 fawns.

If Bama gets beat it's freestyle in here until I get back unless Charlie, Robert and BJ decide to bus' some heds wide open.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2015)

daily nolesux. godog16.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nope. Full moon and it was blistering hot. Saw 4 fawns.
> 
> If Bama gets beat it's freestyle in here until I get back unless Charlie, Robert and BJ decide to bus' some heds wide open.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Ain't no way Robert would let us tee off on Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't no way Robert would let us tee off on Bama.



morning thug. hows that crap fsu team doing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning thug. hows that crap fsu team doing.



They're doing alright. I talked to the guys earlier today. Also had a chat with Jimbo and we discussed the displeasure of the Gon sports forum. 


They are ready to squeak past Syracuse then drop the hammer on Clempsum.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ain't no way Robert would let us tee off on Bama.



Charlie would. So would BJ. I would condone and participate.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a nasty Monday drive home in hotlanta.

Hope to see Rome, Blaze, Michel and Hicks getting attention from the QB saturday. Maybe some different looks on offense.

Beat the gata!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs on a nasty Monday drive home in hotlanta.
> 
> Hope to see Rome, Blaze, Michel and Hicks getting attention from the QB saturday. Maybe some different looks on offense.
> 
> Beat the gata!



Don't think we will see any different looks, but I think we will botch a trick play. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Charlie would. So would BJ. I would condone and participate.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't think we will see any different looks, but I think we will botch a trick play. Go Dawgs!



Yep, but if you're hunting you won't know about it. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep, but if you're hunting you won't know about it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Turkey season goes out Friday and Deer season still 3 weeks away. My guns will have a bye week.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Turkey season goes out Friday and Deer season still 3 weeks away. My guns will have a bye week.



Come south and go with me. That way you can resist the evil temptation to watch the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 26, 2015)

i will have my radio earphone's on in the woods. these Dogs are unpredictable and mostly under prepared so I am not wasting my time missing the woods. hunker down and to heck with UF.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep, but if you're hunting you won't know about it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Warning...listening to the Dawgs in the stand may result in an angry button buck kill.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Come south and go with me. That way you can resist the evil temptation to watch the game.



Nothing I would rather do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

riprap said:


> Warning...listening to the Dawgs in the stand may result in an angry button buck kill.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Noles in Jacksonville Fl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2015)

daily nolesux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Louisville Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux



I can't wait to see you at the game in 17.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Noles in Douglas, Ga


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't think we will see any different looks, but I think we will botch a trick play. Go Dawgs!



The truth hurts 

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2015)

Come on Dawgs! Let's suit up and get behind this team. We win out and we are in the SEC east champs and in the championship game. Bama needs help. We got this!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! Hopefully they're playing with different "looks" on offense in practice today....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Hopefully they're playing with different "looks" on offense in practice today....


Looking for an umbrella.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!

Evening Bamasux for 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!



godogs16.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> godogs16.



GoLSU 2015...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> GoLSU 2015...



This^^


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs going to Jacksonville this weekend.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

nolesux15


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> GoLSU 2015...



Now there's a sentiment we can all agree with!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2015)

There is a DGD down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2015)

Go Noles in Sparks, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2015)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Sparks, Ga



I guess with your FSU education, you failed to be able to read this was a thread for the DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2015)

daily nolesux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I guess with your FSU education, you failed to be able to read this was a thread for the DAWGS!




So are you in on the Avatar bet?


Go Noles


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2015)

Get yours today!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Cecil Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2015)

lunch time nolesux.
godog16


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2015)

Gon' Huntin' Go Dawgs from Suwanee, GA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Gon' Huntin' Go Dawgs from Suwanee, GA.



im hunting my swamp near suwannee on saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im hunting my swamp near suwannee on saturday.



I'll be hunting my portion of the Suwanee swamp all next week after work.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 29, 2015)

Go Noles in Willacoochee, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Tallahassee!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Noles in Funston, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2015)

I see you lurking thug


Nightly Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2015)

go nolesux incarcerated.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2015)

looks like nolethug runoft.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like nolethug runoft.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Faton!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County getting ready for some Friday night HS football Georgia Style.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2015)

friday nite nolesux. godog16


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County getting ready for some Friday night HS football Georgia Style.



Looks like they handled it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Noles in Bethelem


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Game day Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs lftt!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs lftt!



Where's the deer?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs good luck in the woods today!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County getting ready for some Friday night HS football Georgia Style.



Looks like the Packers remain unbeaten.



Big test coming up against Camden. Maybe yall bring your whooping stick.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like the Packers remain unbeaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Big test coming up against Camden. Maybe yall bring your whooping stick.



Yeah after they got a 31 to 6 lead Tift County did not give up and stormed back on them. Ended up 41-33. By far the most competitive game we had this year. Go Dawgs Beat Floriduh.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! We'll get em next year...er, the year after....eventually


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Might as well see if we can set the record for longest amount of time without an offensive touchdown


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 31, 2015)

We'll get it fixed... don't know how but we will. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs! I want to hear about the Donnan and Goff years.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

In 1959 I saw my first UGA game live, we beat somebody named Hardin Simmons. As far I as concerned at 13 years old, It was like we had  had won the NC. Wally Butts was the coach and I walked out of their as a proud and lifelong UGA fan. Fran the man was the QB and I became a life long fan of his. Today I watched one of the worst efforts by a Dawgs team I have ever witnessed. UF is not Hardin Simmons but they are not Alabama by a long shot, but we went out and stunk . I am totally embarrassed by what I saw today. I do not want to hear that we lost Chubb. We are not the first team to lose a key player. We could not tackle, we could not run, we could not field a punt, we could not line up without 5 men in the backfield. We made a lot of mistakes and most of them were because we are lacking in discipline. We have dropped passes that were sure TD's, we have dropped INT's that were sure pick sixes and we dropped punts. We arm tackled, we gave the other team points and opportunities. We could not convert on 2 and a yard, by using a fourth string RB time and time again on the same play. 98.5% of this is on the head coach but we keep him year after year of mediocre seasons with top ten and top 5 classes year after year. I could go on forever with what is wrong with this team, but all the problems lay directly on CMR shoulders. I for one am done with an inept coach.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

We could very easily lose every game we play the rest of they year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> In 1959 I saw my first UGA game live, we beat somebody named Hardin Simmons. As far I as concerned at 13 years old, It was like we had  had won the NC. Wally Butts was the coach and I walked out of their as a proud and lifelong UGA fan. Fran the man was the QB and I became a life long fan of his. Today I watched one of the worst efforts by a Dawgs team I have ever witnessed. UF is not Hardin Simmons but they are not Alabama by a long shot, but we went out and stunk . I am totally embarrassed by what I saw today. I do not want to hear that we lost Chubb. We are not the first team to lose a key player. We could not tackle, we could not run, we could not field a punt, we could not line up without 5 men in the backfield. We made a lot of mistakes and most of them were because we are lacking in discipline. We have dropped passes that were sure TD's, we have dropped INT's that were sure pick sixes and we dropped punts. We arm tackled, we gave the other team points and opportunities. We could not convert on 2 and a yard, by using a fourth string RB time and time again on the same play. 98.5% of this is on the head coach but we keep him year after year of mediocre seasons with top ten and top 5 classes year after year. I could go on forever with what is wrong with this team, but all the problems lay directly on CMR shoulders. I for one am done with an inept coach.



Without a very talented qb to pull us out of jams this is what happens. Murray running around for his life making a play. Gurley reversing his field making something out of nothing...with these type players gone we get the same type year with Joe Cox. No adjustments from coaches. We called it earlier this week with the gimmicks plays and they started right of the bat which turned out poor as usual with penalties. You can almost guarantee a special teams mistake each week that's going to cost us 6. I mean you get two week to prepare and come out like that. What a joke. CMR is making millions, not doing this to UGA as a favor.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We could very easily lose every game we play the rest of they year.



You can put Kentucky down as an L. The team might get together on their own and put together a game plan to beat tech. At least gt can say they had a shot in the 4th quarter to win each of their games. Maybe not Clemson, but they did show up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

What I cant understand Rip is 5th year seniors on the OL making the most basic mistakes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

It is almost like we have Butch Jones as a coach.


----------



## riprap (Oct 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What I cant understand Rip is 5th year seniors on the OL making the most basic mistakes.



That's where I keep saying our coaches are more worried about studying film than actually getting the guys ready to do their specific job. Thus the poor penalties, substitution infractions, muffed punts, kick returners running in to the backs of blockers and going no where, dropped passes, the qb taking sacks or poor throws instead of trying to get a few yards...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2015)

UT has  Murderer's row coming up. Three of the last 4 teams they play are teams we have already beat, plus the powerhouse in Ky.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2015)

riprap said:


> Without a very talented qb to pull us out of jams this is what happens. Murray running around for his life making a play. Gurley reversing his field making something out of nothing...with these type players gone we get the same type year with Joe Cox. No adjustments from coaches. We called it earlier this week with the gimmicks plays and they started right of the bat which turned out poor as usual with penalties. You can almost guarantee a special teams mistake each week that's going to cost us 6. I mean you get two week to prepare and come out like that. What a joke. CMR is making millions, not doing this to UGA as a favor.



Pretty much spot on until you talk about no adjustments.  Fan base screamed for a QB change and got it.  This year our line seems to only be competent in pass protection.  Faton didn't have a chance unless we blocked and we didn't.  He threw some nice balls that stone handed receivers dropped.

I don't know if changing coaches is the answer, but if things don't get real good 2 years from now, I may well be on that bandwagon.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2015)

Man kydawg what's all the hate on ut for?  Sorry your team can't score 52 points these days..much less score a td.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2015)

All you need is a three man pass rush for the Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2015)

Faton throwing it to the Florida player and putting his hands on his head before the ball got there was priceless. CMR liked that he competed though.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We could very easily lose every game we play the rest of they year.



A safe bet.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs! .....


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Can't beat 19 points in the last 10 quarters 

Dawgs are an offensive powerhouse! Wooo!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Man kydawg what's all the hate on ut for?  Sorry your team can't score 52 points these days..much less score a td.



I live among Vols, I worked among Vols,  some of my in laws are Vols. I can spot a Vol from a mile away. I tried my best to get a picture of about 7 of them sitting in a restaurant last night, wearing their Manning jerseys, watching the UT/Ky game. I told my wife before they sat down that they would be talking about how good Ky was within 5 minutes. Before they could get their salads you would have thought the UK was better than Bama. That being said I guess most of my good friend up this way are Vols. They love giving me a hard time and I like giving them one too. Although it has been pretty much one sided since CMR has been in Athens.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2015)

Grrrr....GODAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Richt!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2015)

For the life of me, I cant figure out how Georgia could ever get in the QB mess they currently have on their hands.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2015)

Starting a new qb this late in the season when nothing is physically wrong with any of them...sadly looks like Lambert was the best. Can't blame Shotty for going after anybody. No wonder bobo left. Nothing to work with.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> For the life of me, I cant figure out how Georgia could ever get in the QB mess they currently have on their hands.



It's an awful mess in Athens and I can't see it improving next year. We have got to make some changes. If that means firing Richt, so be it. I'm tired of being the joke of college football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Grrrr....GODAWGS



bad.....bad puppy.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bad.....bad puppy.



I'm going to miss behave the rest of the year


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2015)

Hold that Tiger.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 1, 2015)

Skin that Tiger.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2015)

Go dawgs ... Sic' em!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2015)

Go!!puppies!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

Go K9s.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

San Diego state 41 Colorado state 17


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

We have a total 0 at QB. The whole team has quit. The season is over. We lose all remaining games. Go Dawgs.

Gon' huntin'.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We have a total 0 at QB. The whole team has quit. The season is over. We lose all remaining games. Go Dawgs.
> 
> Gon' huntin'.



daily nolesux, volsux, and puppysux


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux, volsux, and puppysux



daily bamasux back at you thug.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 2, 2015)

Arrrrgg....Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We have a total 0 at QB. The whole team has quit. The season is over. We lose all remaining games. Go Dawgs.
> 
> Gon' huntin'.




Speaking of GON hunting, when we having the sports forum shootout? 



Me and 6 sighted in the rifles and need to kill a couple tender button bucks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Noles up in SC.


We gonna rock that house come Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Speaking of GON hunting, when we having the sports forum shootout?
> 
> 
> 
> Me and 6 sighted in the rifles and need to kill a couple tender button bucks.



Not at the elfiii deer huntin' Shangri-La. Troup Co. is 4 pts or better on one side for bofe deers. Dis is how we represent. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not at the elfiii deer huntin' Shangri-La. Troup Co. is 4 pts or better on one side for bofe deers. Dis is how we represent. Go Dawgs!




Ok I'll take that one then. 






Isnt that a different buck than the 2 you posted in Trail cams???


Maybe you'll get him.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ok I'll take that one then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, he's claimed. Daddy gets the big piece of chicken and yes he's a different one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Sorry, he's claimed. Daddy gets the big piece of chicken and yes he's a different one.







You go sit in the stand.


Me, 6, Slayer will throw the cooler and rifle in the truck and ride around. 















Just kidding for all the Gon police that take this stuff to heart.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2015)

If  the dawgs score a touchdown this weekend I for one will give them a pass if the whole team rushes the end zone. I know you are supposed to act like you have been there but if they get a touchdown it will be the first in nearly a month and most of them have forgotten what it was like.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 2, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I know you are supposed to act like you have been there but if they get a touchdown it will be the first in nearly a month and most of them have forgotten what it was like.



Two games. The last time they went without scoring a touchdown two games straight was 1969.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles up in SC.
> 
> 
> We gonna rock that house come Saturday.



yall are crap and gonna lose. godog16


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yall are crap and gonna lose. godog16



Noles WIN



Bama loses


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2015)

take a close look at lsu, their body of work is poor. Fournette gets less than a benjamin. Bama rolls 35-17.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> take a close look at lsu, their body of work is poor. Fournette gets less than a benjamin. Bama rolls 35-17.



You're right, LSU really hasn't been dominating opponents. Their defense isn't what it has been in the past.

Fournette will get his. 









Bama in a ROUT.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're right, LSU really hasn't been dominating opponents. Their defense isn't what it has been in the past.
> 
> Fournette will get his.
> 
> ...


Going to look like Brady at qb and Morten Anderson at kicker. Dominating performance by the tide. Win by 59.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> Going to look like Brady at qb and Morten Anderson at kicker. Dominating performance by the tide. Win by 59.



Rip is that you? Did you bump your head? Have you been hacked? You trying to jinx Bama. I hope it wasn't sarcasm.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

I will be shocked if we another game. Put Michel in the wildcat and leave him in it.


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2015)

When the team for after it we win 9-10 games. What happened to getting after it? The assistant coaches are not getting after it. Richt quit getting after it years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

Didn't we stop matt drills a few years ago?


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs... I'll be pulling for you on Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will be shocked if we another game. Put Michel in the wildcat and leave him in it.



Also Richt should put Ramsey in at punter. 

Y'all could really fool the other team with a fake punt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Noles resting up for saturday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

daily volsux, richtsux, and nolesux.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs sitting in the airport!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs traveling all over the country.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Also Richt should put Ramsey in at punter.
> 
> Y'all could really fool the other team with a fake punt.



Yall pretty good at beating a team with a last second FG.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

I wonder if bama came by plane or bus to Athens. Had to be by plane cause they would have had a few injuries hitting pot holes on I 20 in Alabama and near six flags.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

I was just posting on my smart phone struggling to see it and the keyboard while I'm sitting in front of my computer with a 20" screen. I feel like CMR.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2015)

bamasux

Go Dawgs

Gon huntin'


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> bamasux
> 
> Go Dawgs
> 
> Gon huntin'



arrowed an 8 in the swamp yesterday in Suwanee just off of Buford highway


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs in south Mississippi....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs having a birthday.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs cooking a big pot of mustard greens.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Can't wait to be back and in the mix!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> arrowed an 8 in the swamp yesterday in Suwanee just off of Buford highway


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall pretty good at beating a team with a last second FG.



We actually are.....well most of the time anyway.




Maybe Golson should've kicked it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> arrowed an 8 in the swamp yesterday in Suwanee just off of Buford highway



Pics or it didn't happen thug


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs having a birthday.



Yes sir!!!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pics or it didn't happen thug



203 pounds. biggest bow kill for me. definetely biggest 8. should score well.  nice mass. im aging him at 6-7. teeth very worn.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pics or it didn't happen thug





Matthew6 said:


> 203 pounds. biggest bow kill for me. definetely biggest 8. should score well.  nice mass. im aging him at 6-7. teeth very worn.



Wow look at all that mass. He should have flossed.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2015)

Morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 4, 2015)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2015)

Still pickin up da pieces . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2015)

go thugs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 203 pounds. biggest bow kill for me. definetely biggest 8. should score well.  nice mass. im aging him at 6-7. teeth very worn.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2015)

The pieces are scattered out all over the place. Shattered hopes and dreams.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2015)

Going to be raining cats and Dawgs in Athens Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> Going to be raining cats and Dawgs in Athens Saturday.



Which means I will be stuck in the cabin and forced to listen to KY beat the Dawgs. Maybe I'll just hunt in the driving rain and get soaked to the bone instead. Same difference


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Which means I will be stuck in the cabin and forced to listen to KY beat the Dawgs. Maybe I'll just hunt in the driving rain and get soaked to the bone instead. Same difference



We could meet up at Three Pigs. They don't have a TV.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


>



I've seen them.. Nice buck for sure!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> We could meet up at Three Pigs. They don't have a TV.



Elfiii will be on his phone...


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Elfiii will be on his phone...



I figured as much. He'll be listening to Loren's words of wisdom and Hondo telling us there is a lot to play for at 8:30am.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> I figured as much. He'll be listening to Loren's words of wisdom and Hondo telling us there is a lot to play for at 8:30am.





Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!! Take out the kitty cats in the rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2015)

The only time a any of my friends up here know a first down from a forward pass is when on the rare occasion they beat us. Usually it is always about that game played with the round ball. I tell them that any sport that women can play on a collegiate level that is more exciting than the way men play it is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2015)

Cant wait to get up in the morning and hear people tell me what I say about how good the Dawgs are year in and out.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Elfiii will be on his phone...





riprap said:


> I figured as much. He'll be listening to Loren's words of wisdom and Hondo telling us there is a lot to play for at 8:30am.





Zero chance of that at that time of day. I'll either be in a tree hunkered down on a buck or asleep at home because it's raining. Likely be asleep at home because it's raining.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2015)

If the Pruitt rumors are true I will not be a happy Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Zero chance of that at that time of day. I'll either be in a tree hunkered down on a buck or asleep at home because it's raining. Likely be asleep at home because it's raining.



Fair weather HUNTER!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Noles sleeping through the rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2015)

Faton is playing safety on the scout team this week. No joke.


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fair weather HUNTER!



It's raining. The dawg excuse.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Keep Mullen in Starksville!


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2015)

I am currently listening to darriel from Columbus for the first time. What a treat!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Faton is playing safety on the scout team this week. No joke.






CMR's idea of a dual threat QB

QB/Kicker/scout team safety


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> CMR's idea of a dual threat QB
> 
> QB/Kicker/scout team safety



No need! 

With my new structure we won't need a punter. We will go for it on 4th down or kick a 80 yard field goal! 

David Beckham will be in practice tomorrow!

Touchdown problem solved!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> No need!
> 
> With my new structure we won't need a punter. We will go for it on 4th down or kick a 80 yard field goal!
> 
> ...



Good deal.

I'll show Victoria around Athens while yall work on kicks and stuff.


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2015)

Come on guys we are just working out the bugs for next year. Let's get behind this staff and be real Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2015)

browning slayer said:


> *smart* fair weather hunter!



fify


----------



## riprap (Nov 5, 2015)

The assistants are in the office and richt is on social media. Who is on the practice field???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

riprap said:


> The assistants are in the office and richt is on social media. Who is on the practice field???



Good question.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> go dawgs!!!



2016


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 2016



2018


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2015)

USA Today reporting the Leonard Fournette family may have broken NCAA rules with a T shirt deal. Kinda odd that comes out the week of the Alabama game don't you think?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> USA Today reporting the Leonard Fournette family may have broken NCAA rules with a T shirt deal. Kinda odd that comes out the week of the Alabama game don't you think?



Not odd at all! Bama is skeered! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2015)

daily nolesux, and richtsux.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 6, 2015)

I picked Georgia kver Kentucky. Lols


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2015)

riprap said:


> Come on guys we are just working out the bugs for next year. Let's get behind this staff and be real Dawgs!



They are big bugs and there's lots of them. RAID ain't gonna' get the job done. This is a job for DDT.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> They are big bugs and there's lots of them. RAID ain't gonna' get the job done. This is a job for DDT.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



All right. Jake the snake Roberts at QB this week.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm sure the team has been getting after it in practice in the rain. I have no doubt we will be ready.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm sure the team has been getting after it in practice in the rain. I have no doubt we will be ready.



Coach Richt has been playing classical music for the team to get them pumped up for the game tomorrow. That should have them boys getting after it.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Coach Richt has been playing classical music for the team to get them pumped up for the game tomorrow. That should have them boys getting after it.



Hope it's Wagner he's been playing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2015)

kentucky wins


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2015)

Can't practice in the rain. New indoor facility is a must. Yoga in the gym is not working.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer will bring indoor facility to the puppies


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Browning Slayer will bring indoor facility to the puppies



It's under construction as we speak. Should be finished by dark thirty tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2015)

Indoor facilities are for Baketball.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's under construction as we speak. Should be finished by dark thirty tonight.



It's complete. Getting after it right now. Word is Lambert almost threw it out of there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2015)

riprap said:


> It's complete. Getting after it right now. Word is Lambert almost threw it out of there. Go Dawgs!



Lemme guess, it hit the parking lot and bounced off the side of the tent, right?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Cantucky!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 6, 2015)

win


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Noles in Lenox, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 6, 2015)

I hope the dogs can get it turned around.  I'm starting to worry about some of y'all.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 6, 2015)

Sincerely


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs on game day!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Game day!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

win


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

Dogs find the endzone once today and beat Ky 13-12.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs find the endzone once today and beat Ky 13-12.



Bold prediction


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Afternoon Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Noles on this hot summer afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs in a nailbiter.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs getting dialed in for next year!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 7, 2015)

congrats dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

At least it looked like the o lines got off the ball better today. We still are lacking discipline and concentration, but they did look better than Floriduh did against Vandy.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2015)

We won. Go Dawgs. Gon huntin


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 7, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs getting dialed in for next year!



This^^^^^^^

godog16


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Pruitt's boys played the run tough today. Still got some youngsters making mistakes in the secondary, but they should get better each game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Good W against a bad team. The team needed it. Maybe we can leave the sewage town in south Alabama next Sat with another w. I'll be in a green field in Ne so who cares!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Richt will do just enough to keep his job and we will have to suffer through constant underachieving for the next 2-3 years. Woo!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 7, 2015)

Go Noles in Adel baby


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2015)

UT 3 points better than SC. I wish we were back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

godogs16 is coming.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2015)

Watched some of the UGA game yesterday and the defense looked pretty good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Watched some of the UGA game yesterday and the defense looked pretty good.



thanks for supporting the godog16 movement. someone has to support these young men whose fanbase has all but deserted them.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Watched some of the UGA game yesterday and the defense looked pretty good.



We do have a rather athletic D. It's the O that leaves something to be desired.  Nervous for next year's D line as we are losing some wide bodies on the line in particular.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks for supporting the godog16 movement. someone has to support these young men whose fanbase has all but deserted them.



M6 its prolly a lot like the bammer fan base when that program was down, everyone wanted Shula's head to roll.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2015)

Saban has 12 assistants and richt has 9. Looks like CMR is doing more with less. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2015)

10RC people been very quiet this weekend. Wonder if it has anything to do with a SC fumble late in the game saving them from defeat.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Morning Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2015)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz . .


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 9, 2015)

.

GO DAWGS IN 2016!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 9, 2015)

Heck yea!!!next year!!!go!!!dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Heck yea!!!next year!!!go!!!dawgs!!!




Thanks for supporting the GODOG16 movement


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs in a cold Kentucky rain.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 9, 2015)

Gooooohhhhhh Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawg having a hard time at Emory.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Sylvania Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it cold on the mountain John?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2015)

Roll Tide from Orange Beach, Al


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Noles eating Carrol's jalapeño cheese sausage in Ashburn Ga.


Dadgum that stuff is good.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2015)

You should try some good old fashioned Kentucky smoked sausage some time.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs in the Magnolia state....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You should try some good old fashioned Kentucky smoked sausage some time.



I'd like too. Gonna be hard to beat that jalapeño cheese though. That stuff makes ya wanna slap 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs sittin behind the desk!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles eating Carrol's jalapeño cheese sausage in Ashburn Ga.
> 
> 
> Dadgum that stuff is good.



not for the ones around you in a couple hours.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs singin' the blues in Suwanee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs singin' the blues in Suwanee.



godogs16 will be here soon enough. Buck up lil feller


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs waiting for the deer season to open Saturday. Pics next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Been watching the probable new Ky record buck, and yall going to see it here first.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep done got him outsmarted before the game even starts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

He don't know who is after him. And if I need to track him (which is very doubtful the way I shoot) Odell will be on hand to track him down.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Should have him on the ground and in the freezer and back home in plenty of time to catch the game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

go dogs who should be killing deer in a suwanee swamp instead of crunching numbers


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> godogs16 will be here soon enough. Buck up lil feller



godogs16 don't look like much of an improvement over godogs15 from here.



Matthew6 said:


> go dogs who should be killing deer in a suwanee swamp instead of crunching numbers



go dog got to be gettin' the payroll done for all the baby mamas. Otherwise they come get him down in the swamp and skint him up real good in the mud.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs Charlie shoot that new state record!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> godogs16 don't look like much of an improvement over godogs15 from here.
> 
> once slayer and nickel back are hired as HC and OC we are
> good to go.
> ...



sounds like fun


----------



## elfiii (Nov 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> sounds like fun



riprap for DC. Arrow 3 for AD. The world will turn.


----------



## riprap (Nov 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> riprap for DC. Arrow 3 for AD. The world will turn.



I want special teams. Nobody will know the difference.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not for the ones around you in a couple hours.



I'm gonna bottle it up and send it to the pick em winner.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Noles with Mason Jars


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs Bama sux!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Bama is the home of the national band wagon museum.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Bama is the home of the national band wagon museum.



All their fans know as much about coaching as Saban. Every other fan base is beneath them and they shoot little deer. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 10, 2015)

Let them loose 3 games and 90% of them disappear faster than free pancakes at the waffle house.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 10, 2015)

Go DAWGS...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Let them loose 3 games and 90% of them disappear faster than free pancakes at the waffle house.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2015)

Godogs16. Daily Nolesux.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs getting the 270 tuned up.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2015)

War Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> I want special teams. Nobody will know the difference.



Look on the bright side. You'll have Ramsey as punter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Look on the bright side. You'll have Ramsey as punter.



 if slayer is HC; Special teams go to Charlie from Bethlehem. Just got the pm. Slayers busy killing does and a big big big 8 pointer near Suwanee.  Ge sent me a cam photo.  A beast 8.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 11, 2015)

Go DAWGS who are glad tomorrow's Thursday, one day closer to Saturday and being in the deer stand! Go get em KyDawg


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh, and Go Dawgs who are glad hunting weather is finally coming. Bout time


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs having to read through all the thug post to see a Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2015)

go dogs 16 charlie.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Noles getting in the deer stand


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

daily nolesux. Kill me a couple of young ones.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux. Kill me a couple of young ones.



I'm looking over the food plot where the picture in your avatar was taken. 



The owner is working on payroll so I've got the place to myself until tomorrow. I'm gonna shoot whatever walks out 6. Party at Whispering Pines trailer park, in Chatsworth, if I connect today. 



C'mon mama doe and button buck baby.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm looking over the food plot where the picture in your avatar was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep. im gonna slip in there while that payroll ckerk is busy. See you at the park for the barbecue.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. im gonna slip in there while that payroll ckerk is busy. See you at the park for the barbecue.



I shot at 3 deers in the food plot. 1 dropped but the other 2 run off. They sure are bleeding good.  I've been walking through the woods since 8 but cant find them. 


I called off the search and am on the way to Slayer's trailer. We gon eat good tonight 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I shot at 3 deers in the food plot. 1 dropped but the other 2 run off. They sure are bleeding good.  I've been walking through the woods since 8 but cant find them.
> 
> 
> I called off the search and am on the way to Slayer's trailer. We gon eat good tonight 6.



on my way.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Did you shoot at a big 8. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2015)

I been busy this morning rearranging stuff on the wall, trying to make a good spot for that monster I am gonna get this weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I been busy this morning rearranging stuff on the wall, trying to make a good spot for that monster I am gonna get this weekend.



kill him Charlie.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Did you shoot at a big 8. ?



Yea it looks just like the one in your avy. The other 2 were does. 


Recovery would have been nice but it's hard work walking through that thick stuff. It sure is a nice place in there. We should take Slayer in the am. I don't think the payroll fellow will be there until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Slayer would like the place alot. We will slip in there later tonight. Bring those big spotlights


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2015)

Got him eating out of my hands. Here he is in Sept.


WGI_4992.JPG


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yea it looks just like the one in your avy. The other 2 were does.
> 
> 
> Recovery would have been nice but it's hard work walking through that thick stuff. It sure is a nice place in the there. We should take Slayer in the am. I don't think the payroll fellow will be there until tomorrow afternoon.



Don't be surprised when this payroll feller beats you to the woods tomorrow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got him eating out of my hands. Here he is in Sept.
> 
> 
> WGI_4992.JPG



Yep.  Looks like you got him right where you want him Charlie.




Boom


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

I know where a big 12 ptr is 6. We may have to drive a while to get there.




The payroll spot is a little hot.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know where a big 12 ptr is 6. We may have to drive a while to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blistering hot. I'm gonna cool it down some when I get there.

Go Dawgs.

GON Huntin'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Don't be surprised when this payroll feller beats you to the woods tomorrow.



The 3 of us Thugs can take you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer would like the place alot. We will slip in there later tonight. Bring those big spotlights



Where do you think I've been this week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where do you think I've been this week!



I've learned it's better to Poach during the week!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've learned it's better to Poach during the week!!



Yep


While the rich mens be working.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know where a big 12 ptr is 6. We may have to drive a while to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know. The 12 sounds like a sure bet. Shequan and Leroy are gonna deal with the issue up there in Ky. Slayer wants to go to that swamp. He wants to use the payroll clerk to hunt some gators over bait. We should be fine as long as that money man dont bring any marines with him


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Blistering hot. I'm gonna cool it down some when I get there.
> 
> Go Dawgs.
> 
> GON Huntin'.



Hope you kill a big un Elfiii. 



Take some extra cards for your cameras when you go. A few may be missing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Daily Tidesux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hope you kill a big un Elfiii.
> 
> 
> 
> Take some extra cards for your cameras when you go. A few may be missing.



Oh, there are a few missing! And when I say a few.. I mean 3 of them and I have the bloody truck to prove it.. And Elfii will need some new cards.. I pulled the existing ones to make sure I wasn't on one..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've learned it's better to Poach during the week!!



yes it is. Daily Noleux.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 12, 2015)

Where has Floyd and Carter been on D???

Go Dawgs! One more day at the grind


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Go dogs 16.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Slayerz gonna be the NBC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Go dogs poaching deer at night in the suwanee swamp.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

slayerz tired from processing deers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

gonna be a cookout for 3 days in chatsworth. no volzzzzzz allowed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Daily volsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ga Tek sux.  go va tek


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thw cmr. time for change.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

rant over. rtr.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr 6, this is to notify you that you have used all your allotment of  November post. See you in December, thug.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got him eating out of my hands. Here he is in Sept.
> 
> 
> WGI_4992.JPG



Nice one Charlie. Going to arkansas to hunt next week.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayerz tired from processing Elfiii's deers.



Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya!!



Oh boy, you done spilt the beans. Now he knows where all his does have gone. 


He's gonna try to catch us now fo sho. We better cut it short in the morning. I'm still gonna that nice wood box stand he built. You still sitting over that big food plot?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh boy, you done spilt the beans. Now he knows where all his does have gone.
> 
> 
> He's gonna try to catch us now fo sho. We better cut it short in the morning. I'm still gonna that nice wood box stand he built. You still sitting over that big food plot?



NOPE! Food plot is a bust.. I covered it in Blood! My 300 WinMag took care of at least 3 out there!!

I'm hoping for some rain tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs out poaching tonight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs out poaching tonight.



well get you a couple of fresh fawns charlie.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs out poaching tonight.



Go Noles



Daily Bamasux


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2015)

Belk bowl looking prestigious right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs waiting on the alarm clock to sound


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a High School Friday night football down in Georgia


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fixed it for ya!!



No deers for elfiii yet. Saw a young 8 last night and a spike this am and that's it.

Hey Charlie did you kill that deer yet?

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No deers for elfiii yet. Saw a young 8 last night and a spike this am and that's it.
> 
> Hey Charlie did you kill that deer yet?
> 
> Go Dawgs.



I saw that young 8 the other night while spotlighting. I let him walk for you!

You seeing any does? Hopefully the big boy or 1 of his friends will walk out for you!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 14, 2015)

Great win dawgies


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 14, 2015)

Let a doe take a ride in the truck this morning and quartered her up while the game was on. Sounded like a less than stellar win but I'll take it. Go Dawgs!

Good luck KyDawg and elfii. Bring home the meat.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs a deer camp!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No deers for elfiii yet. Saw a young 8 last night and a spike this am and that's it.
> 
> Hey Charlie did you kill that deer yet?
> 
> Go Dawgs.



He got his schedule messed up. He is good as on my truck in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2015)

I can outsmart that stupid Buck. He been hunted before, but not by me.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs, Auburn saves us again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2015)

roll tide dawgies16.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2015)

Go Noles



I wish I were half the hunter Charlie Norris is


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs beating Auburn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2015)

daily nolesux. charlie from bethlehem must be skinning that buck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

godogs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, Auburn saves us again.



Auburn saved Mark Richt again. 

Go Dawgs.

You killed that buck yet?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2015)

Go DAWGS! We're stuck with Richt for at least another season..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! We're stuck with Richt for at least another season..



go dogs 16


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Auburn saved Mark Richt again.
> 
> Go Dawgs.
> 
> You killed that buck yet?



Stupid buck aint got enough sense to follow his pre season pattern. I think I am just too smart for him. Either that or he heard I was on his trail.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2015)

I am well know among the remaining deer population in these parts.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs smarter than deer.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Stupid buck aint got enough sense to follow his pre season pattern. I think I am just too smart for him. Either that or he heard I was on his trail.



Clearly the latter. I wouldn't be surprised if he has decamped all the way to Colorado and he prolly don't feel safe out there.

I think the one I'm after has left and went to Alabama. Either that or he's tired of stylin' and profilin' for my camera.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Clearly the latter. I wouldn't be surprised if he has decamped all the way to Colorado and he prolly don't feel safe out there.
> 
> I think the one I'm after has left and went to Alabama. Either that or he's tired of stylin' and profilin' for my camera.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



slayer and his q beam could be the culprit


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

Go Noles killing big deer in Ocilla/Wray/Ambrose/Osierfield


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2015)

daily nolesux. godog16 and rtr..


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer and his q beam could be the culprit



That thug would shoot one in the middle of the trailer park in Chatsworth. He's a DGD.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That thug would shoot one in the middle of the trailer park in Chatsworth. He's a DGD.



or a walmart parking lot full of holiday shoppers


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> or a walmart parking lot full of holiday shoppers



If it's a deer Slayer don't care where it is. It's brown? It's down. He's a killer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If it's a deer Slayer don't care where it is. It's brown? It's down. He's a killer.



After all the deer he's killed, you would think it wouldn't take him 3 days to skin one.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2015)

Got a big buck today. Big as in heavy, not big as in rack. He had some ground shrinkage on the horns, but he weighed bout 250 and he was just a 6 point.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got a big buck today. Big as in heavy, not big as in rack. He had some ground shrinkage on the horns, but he weighed bout 250 and he was just a 6 point.



That's still plenty of backstrap, steaks, roasts, ground, etc. Congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got a big buck today. Big as in heavy, not big as in rack. He had some ground shrinkage on the horns, but he weighed bout 250 and he was just a 6 point.





elfiii said:


> That's still plenty of backstrap, steaks, roasts, ground, etc. Congrats!



HECK YEAH Charlie! Congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That thug would shoot one in the middle of the trailer park in Chatsworth. He's a DGD.





Matthew6 said:


> or a walmart parking lot full of holiday shoppers





elfiii said:


> If it's a deer Slayer don't care where it is. It's brown? It's down. He's a killer.



I don't care where they are! I have plenty of deer heads on the wall but some reason my freezer always runs lean by summer time.. That's why I started Elk hunting.. 



SpotandStalk said:


> After all the deer he's killed, you would think it wouldn't take him 3 days to skin one.



Pffftttt... The little deer we have here in GA take about 30 minutes to quarter.. Now the grinding part takes a while.. 1 pound of meat to 1 beer.. I have ot down to a science..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs filling the freezer with healthy 6 pointers


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2015)

great job charlie.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 17, 2015)

Cruising the state, southern, whoever they are forums quickly reminded me why I will never pull for them. The little man syndrome runs rampant among that fan base.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2015)

GO Dawgs killing fat bucks in KY.


Go Dawgs gettin drunk and sticking that hand in the meat grinder.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs and congrats on the buck Charlie!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2015)

GobDawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and congrats on the buck Charlie!!



have you slain any deer lately?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2015)

go dogs murdering innocent wildlife


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2015)

rise up!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs. GON huntin'.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs. GON huntin'.



Thanks for the heads up.. Time to leave Elfii's land and head back to the house.. 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 19, 2015)

Everything you need to know about GSU:
Breida left, Breida right, Breida up the middle, Ellison left, Ellison right, Ellison up the middle and there will be at least 5 pass attempts by Ellison with one being intercepted.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 19, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Barney Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs from South Dakota!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from South Dakota!!!



South Dakota? That is where my son in law is from. Too cold there for these southern bones.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a cold day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2015)

fairhope said:


> South Dakota? That is where my son in law is from. Too cold there for these southern bones.



I've been in Ne deer hunting we are over to Sturgis with the ranchers today.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I've been in Ne deer hunting we are over to Sturgis with the ranchers today.



You kill a big un?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Brown a long way from Home.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2015)

Go cattle drivers on their way from NE to Sturgis.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2015)

For it to be the middle of November, this place sho is quiet. 



Good lawd!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a HS Football Friday in Georgia.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs ready for some football...


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs waitin on the alarm to go off so they can get in a tree


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Two games to go.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Go bowling Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Then play in a New Years day Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs out west hunting monster Bucks.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs playing late for some reason...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County. Packers 12 & 0. Lost the coin toss and going to Cummings Friday night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 21, 2015)

Daughter and fiancee headed to Athens for the game tonight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2015)

godogs16


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County. Packers 12 & 0. Lost the coin toss and going to Cummings Friday night.



Go Pack


Go Indians


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Tech in the mix.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs ..... Beat Tech!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs glad this season is bout over.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 21, 2015)

Go dawgs!  100 to go Ky. Will it make to end of year?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs driving through Kansas!!!! Headed back to the south!!!! Big win today I hear!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs driving through Columbia Mizzou headed home!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs driving through Columbia Mizzou headed home!!!



please dont stop and smear anything on the campus walls.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2015)

godogs16. Fire CMR.


----------



## riprap (Nov 22, 2015)

We're on track to win 10 games.... I'm happy


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Go dawgs!  100 to go Ky. Will it make to end of year?



Wont even be close OW.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

Holler when you come thru Nashville Jeff. When you come thru Clarksville you are only bout 30 minutes from my lease.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs on I24.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> We're on track to win 10 games.... I'm happy



Only problem with that is we will lose to Tech if we played like we did yesterday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs letting their neighbor kill that big buck.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

Go poor excuse Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs letting their neighbor kill that big buck.



slayer got another one last night.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

CMR's winning percentage will not take a hit this year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs '17


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs '17



Nope. No Chubb or Michele...it has to be '16 or bust.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs letting their neighbor kill that big buck.



Just wait till next year. I will win the Bluegrass Big Buck Championship.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just wait till next year. I will win the Bluegrass Big Buck Championship.



Are you leasing from CMR? Bringing in the big bucks but letting the neighbors get the trophies?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Are you leasing from CMR? Bringing in the big bucks but letting the neighbors get the trophies?



Cold. Very cold rip.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

On my trip from Arkansas and back I saw the following: In Arkansas I saw Arkansas fans. In Mississippi I saw Ole Miss fans. In Alabama I saw Alabama fans. In Georgia I see Alabama fans. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> Are you leasing from CMR? Bringing in the big bucks but letting the neighbors get the trophies?



If it had not been raining I would have got him first.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

Plus my best gun is in the shop.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

I did not give my neighbor a hug though.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

You're a good man.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs sorry you didn't get your buck Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs sorry you didn't get your buck Charlie



charlie, slayer and i can put you on some nice deer in troup county. Bring a spare q beam.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> charlie, slayer and i can put you on some nice deer in troup county. Bring a spare q beam.



Just let me know when y'all want to go....


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

I am in. Are you sure we have permission?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am in. Are you sure we have permission?



yes we do. slayer says the guy is a friend who works in Suwannee who is real busy doing accounting all the time. Apparently, the spot is loaded with big bucks.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> charlie, slayer and i can put you on some nice deer in troup county. Bring a spare q beam.





brownceluse said:


> Just let me know when y'all want to go....





KyDawg said:


> I am in. Are you sure we have permission?





Matthew6 said:


> yes we do. slayer says the guy is a friend who works in Suwannee who is real busy doing accounting all the time. Apparently, the spot is loaded with big bucks.



^ Buncha trash talkin' thugs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 23, 2015)

If we had bobo we could beat tech...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yes we do. slayer says the guy is a friend who works in Suwannee who is real busy doing accounting all the time. Apparently, the spot is loaded with big bucks.



That would be good, maybe I could drop off my checkbook and see if he could balance it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2015)

riprap said:


> If we had bobo we could beat tech...



Specially if he had any eligibility left. We could use him under center.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Yall need to get up and get after them deer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That would be good, maybe I could drop off my checkbook and see if he could balance it.



Anything is possible. For a small fee. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2015)

I got one in arkansas last week. Trying to make a little money today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Anything is possible. For a small fee.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I prolly need to get 3 estimates.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I prolly need to get 3 estimates.



Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

If it helps you any I know how many unused checks I have left.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Charlie i just got a pm from slayer. He got a stud 10 over in troup co. just last night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

Daily nolesux and volsux


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie i just got a pm from slayer. He got a stud 10 over in troup co. just last night.



Slayer is a known liar about 10 points in Troup. You are just a thug who repeats Slayer's lies. He's got you right where he wants you.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie i just got a pm from slayer. He got a stud 10 over in troup co. just last night.



I will be down there as soon as Elfiii tells me how much money I have.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I will be down there as soon as Elfiii tells me how much money I have.



Before or after you pay me? I work on a per centage compensation system and it's a big per cent.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

The man always takes my money.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Slayer may have to pick me up at the Greyhound bus station. I will be the one carrying a gun case and cooler. Might have one bag of Union Camp luggage with me.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer may have to pick me up at the Greyhound bus station. I will be the one carrying a gun case and cooler. Might have one bag of Union Camp luggage with me.



If you are going to the Atlanta station if you don't have a firearm they issue you one.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> If you are going to the Atlanta station if you don't have a firearm they issue you one.



Comforting information.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

There is a place on I75 north off Atlanta that is a convenience store and bus station. They have a sign up that says No Alcohol sales to Bus passengers.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Guess I will have to bring my own bottle of wine.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I will have to bring my own bottle of wine.



Such are the vagaries of life.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2015)

let me know when the bus pulls in charlie. I got some home made muscadine wine for you


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't bother with bringing me a cork screw 6. The wine I will be drinking when Elfiii tells me how little money I have left will not require one. I heard July was a vintage month for Thunderbird this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Go wino Dawgs who are drowning their sorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Tech beats us I will most likely living under the Briley Parkway I65 bridge this winter.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Slayer's trailer in Knoxville will look like a castle.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Only team kept me from going off the deep end was Auburn.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Didn't hear a lot about that UT 11 point or so victory UT had over Mizzou either.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Florida looked worse than we did. We did not need a not call in the end zone to bail us out in OT.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Vandy did not show up against A&M and USC got beat by the Citadel for Pete's sake.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Heck of it is that the East will have to pull the SEC out come bowl time.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs up on the mountain.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs! This one is almost done


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 24, 2015)

We could knock it out fore the Tech game.


----------



## riprap (Nov 24, 2015)

If we had bobo and some good luck we would be undefeated this year.


----------



## riprap (Nov 25, 2015)

And 4 national titles.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a fine Wednesday in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs and happy Turkey day to all!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs, Odell is looking forward to beating Tech this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2015)

He has only see us lose to them once.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2015)

Think we have beat them bout 94 to 3.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2015)

Gonna make 6 cry this Saturday, cause he is a GT THug.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs! I always enjoyed the Georgia/tech game on thanksgiving day.


----------



## riprap (Nov 26, 2015)

I sure enjoyed that thanksgiving weekend a couple years ago. We beat gt and bama lost in about a 10 minute span.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

Our next coach got one step closer to getting fired today.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

He prolly wants out of the pros by now. Even Saban couldn't win in the League. But they do have a salary cap.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

This bone don't got much chicken left on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

Just wait till next year. We gonna have a great thread. If it don't rain.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2015)

GO DAWGS! BEAT THE HECK OUT OF TECH!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

I got one more shot at a decent buck, then I am headed to Troup County. Got some friends down there that say they can put on some good deer.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

They said they shoot erething they see.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles in the trailer park


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles in KY


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles in Suwanee


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles in the deerstand


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles on Black Friday at the WalMart


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles toting that 50" TV


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles in Fitzgerald


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs in the chicken plant


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles waiting on the forum clock to get fixed


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles beat the Gators


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

GO Noles GO


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles ending threads


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles that ain't killed a deer this year


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles 16


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Daily Bamasux


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2015)

I think it is safe to say that a certain Nole fan got moonshine for Thanksgiving and is now to blind to read the name of the thread.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I think it is safe to say that a certain Nole fan got moonshine for Thanksgiving and is now to blind to read the name of the thread.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yeah I've been in the white lightnin'.

Woooooooo Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

G
o

n
o
l
e
s


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs no longer posting this year


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------

